# My new taiwanbee/mischilings setup



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys just want to share my 6 months old 55 gallon wide setup.

This tank was cycled for 3 months using old filter and running for 10hours of light a day. I got 3 filters here eheim 2215 my main filter, 2213 for bacteria and undergravelfilter powered by an airpump.

I setup this because of them




HERES MY NEWTANK








Some of my berried taiwanbees I have many but hard to take a pic






Can you spot the baby on the lower left 




Supplements


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

This is an insane setup!

Very nice shrimps and photo.

Do I need all those equipments and products to keep Taiwan Bees?

BTW, it that just Java Moss? Is grows so nice and lush! How are they planted?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Great looking tank. I am prepping to do a 80 gallon shrimp tank soon, I hope mine turns out as good.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

LTPGuy said:


> This is an insane setup!
> 
> Very nice shrimps and photo.
> 
> ...


not necessarily, I sold some of my tanks and I only have this left so I want this to be the best for breeding purposes. I usually use glue to tie the moss on any driftwood.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what nice moss! what type of moss is that?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Superbe.

looks like WEEPING MOSS


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a lot of eggs! Will be interesting to see in a month, when they hatch. 

Nice job.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Love it! 1 Question with a large tank.

How do you prevent water loss (evap), Im having a hard time keeping my water level


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Love it! 1 Question with a large tank.
> 
> How do you prevent water loss (evap), Im having a hard time keeping my water level


every other day I just add RO


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice set up - whats the purpose of a 55 Gln setup - you gonna have a Tank mixed with all Taiwan Bees?

Nice growth of weeping moss.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> Nice set up - whats the purpose of a 55 Gln setup - you gonna have a Tank mixed with all Taiwan Bees?
> 
> Nice growth of weeping moss.


Im gonna mix all the shrimps and see what will come out;D


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

MONSTROSITY! nah just joking lol maybe you might get a super cool variation that breeds true one day and have it named after you. Caridina cantonensis sp. Camboy


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Seriously, add a few BTOE or OEBT in there ;-)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Seriously, add a few BTOE or OEBT in there ;-)


I already have them even some tangerine shrimps but they are still small


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

xriddler said:


> MONSTROSITY! nah just joking lol maybe you might get a super cool variation that breeds true one day and have it named after you. Caridina cantonensis sp. Camboy


Well im hoping my shrimps will turn into these in the future


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> Well im hoping my shrimps will turn into these in the future


When you said you have OEBT/BTOE/TT in the tank, I think your intention was obvious ;-) Good luck and get those p i n t o in your tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> When you said you have OEBT/BTOE/TT in the tank, I think your intention was obvious ;-) Good luck and get those p i n t o in your tank.


sssssssssshhhhhhhhhh..keep quiet


----------

